# Smelt dipping



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 30, 2012
Contact: Gary Whelan, 517-373-6948 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014

*Smelt dipping is open statewide*
With the warm spring weather, anglers should be aware that smelt dipping is open on all waters at this time and anglers can take 2 gallons daily. Smelt can be taken by hook/line, hand nets or dip nets. 
There is some confusion as there are two Fisheries Orders that appear to conflict with each other and this situation was just brought to our attention, said Gary Whelan, regulatory affairs supervisor for the Department of Natural Resources' Fisheries Division. We will ensure that our orders are consistent for next years fishing and anglers should take advantage of our smelt fishing opportunities at this time.
For more information on fishing and where the smelt are running in Michigan, visit www.michigan.gov/fishing.
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.
​


----------



## upfisher (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone getting any smelt lately, particularly in the Copper Country?


Upfisher.

http://fishingtheup.blogspot.com/


----------



## dflo (Apr 9, 2012)

Have the smelt started running in port Huron yet?


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

They have been in port Huron since mid March. Not huge numbers but you can catch a meal. Been out about 5 times and maybe got 100 altogether. Some may say it's not worth it but to me just hanging out and conversing with fellow fishermen on the wall exchanging stories is PRICELESS. Also for the last 10 years we have been catching more with nets suspended on the surface.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

